
Does Quantum Theory Explain Consciousness? - Mithrandir
http://news.discovery.com/space/does-quantum-theory-explain-consciousness-110526.html
======
jennyma
"Of course, quantum theory might explain consciousness, but that can only be
proved or disproved through scientific method rather than by simply making
stuff up."

Umm... I feel like I'm reading a horoscope.

